# Any preferred trailer hub grease?



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Avoid Lubrimatic.

Strongly recommend CRC Marine Wheel Bearing grease, been using it for over 20 years with zero failures. 

More importantly, know what is in your bearings now and don't top up with a grease that has a different base.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I use the multi purpose automotive grease for under half the cost of the anything with "Marine" or "Boat" on the label, and change the grease twice a year.

If you change it while the bearings are still warm from a long road trip, I feel it does a better job of pushing out the old warm grease that has a lower viscosity than the new ambient temperature grease.

I never just add grease because it only takes just a few minutes longer to change, and since I only wet launch & load, I want to know if I've got a seal going bad.

I think this is what I've been getting from Gordon at CFM for $4.

http://www.autozone.com/greases-and-gear-oil/lubricant-grease/valvoline-14-1-oz-399-728-g-multipurpose-grease-tube/232567/?_requestid=11239335


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Dont use teflon grease


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry for the late correction. The grease I've been using is Valvoline auto but it's for disc brake applications and has a wider temperature range. Especially on the upper end.

http://www.autozone.com/greases-and-gear-oil/lubricant-grease/valvoline-14-1-oz-399-728-g-gm-chrysler-european-and-japanese-vehicles-multipurpose-grease-tube/54182_0_0/


----------

